# Granite Chief Erfahrungsberichte?!



## Trialbiker82 (11. Dezember 2011)

Nabend!!
Ich hatte ja schonmal das Jabba Wood getestet, leider passt es von der Geo nicht so richtig zu meiner Körpergröße.
Da ich aber ein ROSE Fan bin würd und ich hier im Herstellerforum immer kräftig mit les weis ich das viele von euch ein GC fahren.

Ich bin mir sicher das niemand von euch sagen wird sein GC ist sch...e und fährt sich schlecht.
Mir gehts einfach mal darum wie sich einfache Waldwege fahren lassen, wie fühlt sich grad bei diesem Bike die 150mm FW an.
Denkt man man sitzt auf einen Kamel oder denkt man beim fahren man sitzt auf einen 100mm Fully.
Ganz wichtig wäre mir die Uphillfähigkeit, wird das Vorderrad schnell leicht und neigt es zum abheben (größtes Problem beim Jabba Wood).
Wie Alltagtauglich ist es, nicht wie gut es sich zum einkaufen benutzen läßt sondern kann man mit dem Teil auch mal einen Radweg befahren oder eine 0815 Wald und Wiesen Fahrt machen.

Würd mich echt freuen wenn ihr mal eure ehrlichen Erfahrungen mit dem Bike schildern würdet.
Es kann ja sein das der ein oder andere von euch sagt er wär besser mit 120mm bedient gewesen oder sogar sagt es könnte mehr sein.

Schönen Gruß Marcus


----------



## piilu (12. Dezember 2011)

Ohne es gefahren zu haben würde ich einfach mal behaupten, dass es bei Waldwegen recht unterfordert ist. Ist schon eher nen Rad mit dem man auf Trails ordentlich gas geben kann. Die Rahmen sind doch alle recht ähnlich wenn der eine dir nicht taugt wird es höhst wahrscheinlich der andere auch nicht tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Dezember 2011)

Moin!
Ich hätte vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen das ich am Harz wohne, es dort 4 Bikeparks und Trails ohne Ende gibt
Natürlich hab diese nicht vor meiner Haustür und muß schon ein paar Kilometer fahren um sie zu erreichen. Naja und manchmal solls halt einfach nur eine gepflegte Runde werden ohne Wurzeln, Geröll und Absätze.

Wenn du mal die Geometrien auf der HP von ROSE vergleichst wirst du feststellen das die Geos alles andere als gleich sind


----------



## -MIK- (12. Dezember 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich hätte vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen das ich am Harz wohne, es dort 4 Bikeparks und Trails ohne Ende gibt



Vergiss den Chief, Deine Abteilung heißt Uncle Jimbo!  Das Ding kannste im Park, auf den Harzer trails und bei der Kaffeefahrt mit der Liebsten bewegen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Dezember 2011)

Nee nee das Chief ist  schon das höchste der Gefühle Außerdem möcht ich schon auf das Gewicht des Bikes achten.
Im Bikepark würd ich auch "nur" die Singletrailstrecken fahren.
Downhill/ Freeride wäre für mich und meine Nerven zu viel des Guten
Im Frühjahr werd ich nochmal das Harzhotel Untermühle mit Testcenter von ROSE besuchen und das GC testen.
Allerdings würde mich nochmal interessieren was die GC Fahrer hier für Langzeiterfahrung mit dem Bike haben.
Wie gesagt von 0815 bis anspruchsvoll soll alles dabei sein.


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Dezember 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nee nee das Chief ist  schon das höchste der Gefühle Außerdem möcht ich schon auf das Gewicht des Bikes achten.
> Im Bikepark würd ich auch "nur" die Singletrailstrecken fahren.
> Downhill/ Freeride wäre für mich und meine Nerven zu viel des Guten
> Im Frühjahr werd ich nochmal das Harzhotel Untermühle mit Testcenter von ROSE besuchen und das GC testen.
> ...


 

Na gut dann fang ich mal an:

Ich fahre das GC 1 in größe "l" bei 1,87 cm und fahrfertig ca 92Kg.

Mein bike weicht vom GC1 wie folgt ab, RS Revelation 2012, Fox RP 23 2012, Shimano XT Komplet 2fach 24/36 sowie XTR umwerfer. Answer carbon lenker 720mm, RS Reverb 380, Avid X9 bremse 200/180. Die laufräder sind Notubes ZTR Flow mit BoR Enduro naben, das ganze wird tubeless mit 2,4" Maxxis Highroller II vorne und derzeit 2,4" Nobby Nic hinten gefahren.
Gewicht liegt so derzeit bei 13,2Kg und die lassen sich sehr gut den berg hochstrampeln.
Die sitzposition ist etwas gestreckter wie bei einem uncle jimbo womit man berg ab aber immer noch super gut zurecht kommt, also man hat keinerlei überschlagsgefühl.
Berg hoch auf dem trail nutze ich ab ca. 20-25% steigung gerne die absenkfunktion der gabel, aber wenn man auf die sattelspitze rutscht könnte man auch darauf verzichten.
Berg ab kann man das teil auch richtig fliegen lassen, der dämpfer hinten arbeit sensibel und bügelt alles fein weg, die gabel mag kleine feine stöße nicht so sehr, aber je ruppiger und schneller es wird um so wohler fühlt sie sich.
Lässtiges wippen kann ich so auch nicht verzeichnen, allerdings haue ich die platform auf asphalt rein und locke die gabel.
Was würde ich empfehlen, eine kefü!

Nach knapp 700Km seit september habe ich nur einen gravierenden mangel feststellen können, den wird es aber bei den 2012 modellen nicht geben. Das umwerferproblem wurde fein gelöst 

Würde ich heute vor der wahl stehen, ich würde ein jimbo nehmen. Die rahmengeo gefällt mir dort noch besser, nur das gewicht nicht und da achte ich auch drauf !

Cheers
George


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für dein Statement
Hast du auf normalen Wegen das gefühl zuviel MTB unterm Ar... zu haben?


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Dezember 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für dein Statement
> Hast du auf normalen Wegen das gefühl zuviel MTB unterm Ar... zu haben?


 

hmm lass mal überlegen....

NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ

Also das GC kommt der eierlegenden wollmilchsau schon recht nahe!

Für die schnelle feierabendrunde ist es vieleicht etwas overkill, da wär ein CC bike schon was ratsamer. Aber es geht auch so !


----------



## -MIK- (12. Dezember 2011)

In einem muss ich dem Gerogi widersprechen: Absenkfunktion. Bei einem AM absolute Pflicht!


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Dezember 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> In einem muss ich dem Gerogi widersprechen: Absenkfunktion. Bei einem AM absolute Pflicht!


 

ich schrieb man "könnte" denn die rahmengeo ist so gut das die gabel kaum aufbäumt.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Dezember 2011)

Paperlapapp, die muss da dran *zungerausstreck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (12. Dezember 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Paperlapapp, die muss da dran *zungerausstreck*


 

Mik Verwechselt du das gerade was, ich meinte die absenkfunktion der gabel nicht die reverb. Denn die gehört in der tat ans bike


----------



## -MIK- (12. Dezember 2011)

Nein nein, ich meinte die Absenkfunktion der Gabel. Ich für meinen Teil will kein Bike über 120mm FW mehr ohne die Absenkfunktion fahren.

Reverb hat auf jeden Fall Suchpotential und macht das Ganze noch flowiger aber wenn ich wählen müsste, Reverb oder Talas.... Ganz klar Talas.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Dezember 2011)

Beim jabba Wood hat ich das Problem mit dem steigenden Vorderrad.
Bin keine Senke vernümpftig durchgefahren , wenns wieder rauf ging mußte ich absteigen und mein Kumpel mit seinem Bergamont fuhr gemütlich bergauf.
Hmm das mit der schnellen Feierabendrunde ist auch so ein Knackpunkt. Nach der Arbeit ist das beste eine schicke Tour um den Alltag zu vergessen


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Dezember 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Nein nein, ich meinte die Absenkfunktion der Gabel. Ich für meinen Teil will kein Bike über 120mm FW mehr ohne die Absenkfunktion fahren.
> 
> Reverb hat auf jeden Fall Suchpotential und macht das Ganze noch flowiger aber wenn ich wählen müsste, Reverb oder Talas.... Ganz klar Talas.


 
Wird jetzt etwas OT mir wär die reverb lieber, aber ich hab ja beides 

@ trailbiker

eine sache hat Mik meinem bike sofort abgewöhnt, das klappern der innen verlegten zügen. Einfach am anfang und am ende des zuges ein kabelbinder montieren !


----------



## piilu (12. Dezember 2011)

Propedal und die Absenkung auf 130mm will ich bei meinem Onkel auch nicht mehr missen, wobei ohne die Reverb kann ich mir das garnicht mehr vorstellen


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (12. Dezember 2011)

Wisst ihr ob sich das Fahrverhalten im Vergleich mit einem Canyon Nerve AM vergleichen lässt und wenn nicht wo die Unterschiede liegen?
LG Ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (13. Dezember 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> eine sache hat Mik meinem bike sofort abgewöhnt, das klappern der innen verlegten zügen. Einfach am anfang und am ende des zuges ein kabelbinder montieren !


----------



## Alex-F (13. Dezember 2011)

Hmm die Züge klappern bei mir nicht, aber ich hab seit kurzem ein leichtes quietschen/knartzen aus der Mitte 

Hmm, kann natürlich auch am Glühwein und gebrannten Mandeln der letzten Wochen liegen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Dezember 2011)

Tach auch!

Also nochmal auf das Fahrverhalten zurück  zu kommen. Meint ihr es ist ein Allrounder mit dem man nicht nur S2 oder S3 fahren kann/will weils ansonsten zu schwammig und träge wird?


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Dezember 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> 
> Also nochmal auf das Fahrverhalten zurück  zu kommen. Meint ihr es ist ein Allrounder mit dem man nicht nur S2 oder S3 fahren kann/will weils ansonsten zu schwammig und träge wird?


 
Da kannst du ganz beruhigt sein, S0 geht auch ganz problemloß!

Mach ich ja auch !

Cheers
George


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Dezember 2011)

Danke nochmal für deine Einschätzung!

Vielleicht hab ich eine völlig falsche Auffassung was Federweg angeht.
Ich denke um so mehr FW desto weniger alltagstauglich

Übrigens dürfen sich hier gern nochmehr Granite Chief Fahrer zu Wort melden


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Dezember 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für deine Einschätzung!
> 
> Vielleicht hab ich eine völlig falsche Auffassung was Federweg angeht.
> Ich denke um so mehr FW desto weniger alltagstauglich
> ...


 
Das gute bei den heutigen bikes ist ja, das man federbein und gabel "sperren" kann. 
Wobei das GC wirklich antriebsneutral ist, man braucht die platform nicht wirklich. Aber schön wenn man sie dennoch hat !

Mit dem GC kannst du klasse touren machen die auch 50Km und mehr haben.
Der gröste unterschied zu deinem bike sind die 2,4" reifen, die schlucken etwas mehr körner. 

Du solltest mal ein GC probefahren und du wirst begeistert sein


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (13. Dezember 2011)

Rose hat ja den offensichtlichen Vorteil, dass man sein Bike konfigurieren kann. Ich weiß, das ist kein Bremsenforum aber es geht ja ums Chief ^^. Beim Granite Chief 1 kann man die Magura MT 4 Bremsen ohne Aufpreis gengen die Avid Elixir 5ern tauschen... Was meint ihr? Bei Magura bleiben oder die von Avid nehmen?


----------



## piilu (13. Dezember 2011)

Weiss ja nicht wie die Magura sind aber von elixir kann ich eigentlich nur abraten. Bin an meinem ersten Rad die 3 (totaler Reinfall) gefahren hab jetzt die CR die ist auch eher suboptimal wenns ums Quietschen und Schleifen geht


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Dezember 2011)

Dann lieber gegen Aufpreis die Shimano XT. Hab da auch so meine Erfahrung mit Avid und Formula gemacht.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (13. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Info was die Bremsen angeht.
LG Ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (13. Dezember 2011)

Gibt nur eine Bremse und die heißt Formula The One, wenn es die nicht sein soll, dann eine Shimano Saint. Bremspower ist nur durch eins zu ersetzen, durch noch mehr Bremspower. 

Mein Kumpel fährt die Avid Elixir CR und ist damit total happy.


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Dezember 2011)

ich hatte die elixir 5 auf meinem GC 1, ich war zufrieden. Keine gequitsche im nassen sowie gute dosierbarkeit.
Das einzige was ich vermisst hatte war die druckpunktverstellung wie bei meinem altem bike.

Deshalb habe ich mir nun die 2012 elixir 9 montiert, mitlerweile ausgereift !



-MIK- schrieb:


> Gibt nur eine Bremse und die heißt Formula The One, wenn es die nicht sein soll, dann eine Shimano Saint. Bremspower ist nur durch eins zu ersetzen, durch noch mehr Bremspower.
> 
> Mein Kumpel fährt die Avid Elixir CR und ist damit total happy.


 
Hier gehts um All Mountain und keine downhiller Mik 

Und so ne leichtbaubremse wie die the one ist ja wohl arg überteuert und alles andere als sorgloß. Da klingeln ja schon die scheiben im stand !


----------



## -MIK- (13. Dezember 2011)

Das' Quatsch Georgi, meine The Ones, beide, klingeln kein bissel. Ob AM, FR, Enduro, Downhill oder wie auch immer man ein Fahrrad kategorisieren möchte, Bremspower ist wichtiger als Federweg. Und btw.: Das Chief hat schließlich auch 150mm, 10mm weniger als ein Jimbo wo man sie als Pflicht ansehen würde.


----------



## Koerk (13. Dezember 2011)

Kann auch nicht sagen dass meine Bremse (The One) klingelt ... momentan läuft alles einwandfrei an der Bremse.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hehe so ist das, eine Frage mehrere unterschiedliche Meinungen.
An mein nächstes Bike kommt wieder eine XT, bin von ihr überzeugt genauso wie andere von der Elixir oder Formula.

Im Frühjahr werd ich wieder nach Clausthal Zellerfeld pilgern und das GC testen.

Würd mich aber trotzdem noch über Erfahrungsberichte freuen


----------



## psycho82 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

fahre seit September 2011 (knapp 1100km ausschließlich auf Trails - Waldautobahn wird nur zur Verbindung genutzt) ein GC als Custom-Aufbau mit folgender Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Granite Chief, 
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve 2012 (Granite Chief Setup ab 76 kg)
Gabel: Fox Talas RLC FIT 150 mm, 15 mm Steckachse
Steuersatz: FSA Gravity SX Pro
Laufradsatz: Easton Haven schwarz-magnesium (21mm Maulweite)
Reifen: VR Fat Albert Evo Snakeskin 2.4 / HR mittlerweile auch FAT Albert in 2,4 (Bei Ausliferung Nobby Nic 2,4)
Zahnkranz: Sram PG 1070
Kurbel: Sram X0 - 3fach gold
Umwerfer: Sram X0
Schaltwerk: Sram X0 gold
Schalthebel: Sram X0 gold
Bremsen: Formula The One 203/180 weiß-gold
Pedale: Xtreme WCR B 124 gold
Sattelstütze: RS Reverb
Sattel: Syncros AM 2012
Lenker: Syncros FR 710 mm 20 mm rise, 31,8 mm - weiß grunge
Vorbau: Syncros FL - weiß grunge
Tacho:          Sigma Rox 8.0 - weiß


Hier meine Erfahrungen:

- Die Geometrie wirkt ausgewogen und man sitzt sehr bequem in vgl. zu  meinen CC-Pfeilen. Außerdem wirkt es sehr wendig und agil (Fahre M bei  1,80) 
- Trotz der Agilität vermittelt das GC noch genügend Laufruhe 
- Bei sehr steilen Bergaufstücken ist die absenkbare Gabel sehr angenhem  und allgemein wirkt das Fox-Fahwerk sehr schluckfreudig was im Downhill  und auf Wurzeltrails einen riesen Spaß bereitet, trotzdem spricht eine Gabel ohne Absenkfunktion besser an und mittlerweile senk ich sie auf meinen Touren auch nicht mehr ab, daher ist die Absenkfunktion nett aber kein muss! 
- der  Dämpfer benötigt ordentlich Druck, damit das Heck nicht wegsackt, vernünftig abgestimmt funktioniert er gut und arbeitet sehr feinfühlig - Fahr den Dämpfer mittlerweile immer offen!
- Bergauf musste ich mich ersteinmal dran gewöhnen, dass es nicht so  voran geht wie bei meinen Cannondales. Im vgl. zu den CC Racern muss man  bergauf ganz schön treten, wobei man sagen muss das die CC-Racer nicht  nur die bessere uphill-Geo haben sondern auch weit unter Sub 10kg bzw.  knapp über 9kg liegen. Trotzdem geht das GC überall bergauf, hier fühlt  man sich im vgl. zu den Racern allerdings wie auf einem Traktor, was  allerdings auch meinen Erwartungen entsprochen hat, für den Federweg  lässt es sich trotzdem wirklich gut pedalieren - nicht falsch verstehen!
- Im Downhill und auf verspielten Trails ist das GC eine wahre Wonne und  es macht schlichtweg nur Spaß - Hier ist das GC in seinem Element
- Die Formula The One ist im vgl. zu meinen Avid-Bremsen (CR und R),  wesentlich aggressiver aber auch schlechter zu dosieren - Finde die  Bremse allerdings bisher absolut klasse
- Die Vario-Sattelstütze ist der Hammer - hier hatte ich aus  Gewichtsgründen bisher bei meinen anderen Rädern immer drauf verzichtet,  aber sie steigert den Trailspaß im Mittelgebirge enorm.



Meine Anfoderungen vor der Bestellungen waren: 
Ein Touren-Bike für anspruchvolle Touren, welches sich noch vernünftig  bergauf fahren lässt, mit dem man aber auch bergab mächtig Spaß haben  kann und sich von meinen CC-Rädern abhebt. Die Erwartung hat das GC auf meinen Touren erfüllt und es macht wirklich viel Spaß!


Kritikpunkte:
- Kurbel war bei der Auslieferung nicht richtig montiert, wurde anstandlos von Rose behoben
- Innenlager war bereits bis zur 1. Inspektion kaputt, da falsch montiert, gab aber auf Garantie ein neues
- X0 Trigger 3-fach (OEM) hat ständig für Schaltungsprobleme gesorgt, konnte mit einem weiteren OEM-Trigger nicht besitigt werden. Hab von Rose einen normalen XO-Trigger für den Zubehörmarkt auf Garantie montiert bekommen nun funktioniert es top.
- Wartezeit auf die Erstinspektion im Winter ca. 1 1/2 Monate!, dafür war der Service Top!


Wenn du Bikeparks in der Nähe hast, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle aber eher zum Uncle Jimbo greifen. 
Das GC macht wirklich Laune, aber auch Laune auf mehr Federweg.
Ich hab nun aktuell noch ein Bike mit Stahlfederung mit 180mm RS Totem RC2DH Coil vorne und 170mm MZ RocoCoil TST hinten geordert (kein Rose), dass GC bleibt allerdings für den Toureneinsatz und die Alpentouren ohne Schuttelservice im Bestand, da es wirklich Spaß macht!


Gruß

Benny


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Dezember 2011)

Alter Schwede was für ein Bericht!
Ich dank dir sehr dafür.

Mittlerweile weis ich wenn 150mm dann defenitiv das Granite Chief. Was ihr so schreibt und was ich noch so im Inet über das Bike erfahren konnte ist es ein absolut geiles Bike. Dann noch die Möglichkeit sich das Bike zu konfigurieren ist dann noch das Sahnehäubchen.

Aber sicher bin ich mir immer noch nicht ob 120-130mm nicht besser bzw. für reichen würde.
Ich liebe es Trails zu fahren aber manchmal solls einfach nur ne schöne Waldrunde auf den Harzer Waldwegen oder Richtung Kyffhäuser werden.


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Dezember 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Aber sicher bin ich mir immer noch nicht ob 120-130mm nicht besser bzw. für reichen würde.


 

Die frage musst dir schon selber beantworten 

Für mich war ganz klarr wenn fully, dann auch mit genug federweg. Mit dem fully ändert sich auch in der tat der einsatzbereich, wo man früher dachte das geht mit dem hardtail ma gar nich, da bügelt man ohne groß nachzudenken heute drüber


----------



## psycho82 (14. Dezember 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die frage musst dir schon selber beantworten
> 
> Für mich war ganz klarr wenn fully, dann auch mit genug federweg. Mit dem fully ändert sich auch in der tat der einsatzbereich, wo man früher dachte das geht mit dem hardtail ma gar nich, da bügelt man ohne groß nachzudenken heute drüber



Da kann ich nur zustimmen

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Dezember 2011)

> Für mich war ganz klarr wenn fully, dann auch mit genug federweg. Mit  dem fully ändert sich auch in der tat der einsatzbereich, wo man früher  dachte das geht mit dem hardtail ma gar nich, da bügelt man ohne groß  nachzudenken heute drüber



Das denk ich im Grunde auch aber irgendwas in mir sagt was anderes

Hoffentlich ist bald Frühjahr dann werd ich die Maschine unbedingt mal testen.


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Dezember 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Das denk ich im Grunde auch aber irgendwas in mir sagt was anderes
> 
> Hoffentlich ist bald Frühjahr dann werd ich die Maschine unbedingt mal testen.


 

Hast du denn niemanden in der nähe wo du mal ein 150mm fully fahren kannst ?
Ich glaube du stellst dir das alles etwas zu "schwammig" vor, diese all mountain + bikes sind keine schiffschaukeln !


----------



## Alex-F (15. Dezember 2011)

Mit Pro Pedal an finde ich selbst das Jimbo sehr straff.


----------



## psycho82 (15. Dezember 2011)

Fahr mal das GC probe und dann siehst du, ob es zu deinem Einsatzgebiet passt!

Fahre nach Möglichkeit aber auch das Uncle Jimbo Probe, denn wie oben schon geschrieben das GC macht auch schnell laune auf mehr Federweg und da bietet der Uncle noch ein wenig mehr Möglichkeiten, vorallem, wenn du 4 Parks in der Nähe hast! 

Als Touren und Trailbike ist das GC aber absolut zu empfehlen und auch leichte Parkeinsätze wird es verkraften.


Gruß

Benny


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. Dezember 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hast du denn niemanden in der nähe wo du mal ein 150mm fully fahren kannst ?
> Ich glaube du stellst dir das alles etwas zu "schwammig" vor, diese all mountain + bikes sind keine schiffschaukeln !



Nee leider hab ich keinen vor Ort der 150mm fährt.
Alle haben wenn dann 120mm und rocken die Trails um Brocken schon ordentlich.
Allerdings häng ich mich nicht an andere und wenn 150mm fetzen würd ich auch die wählen.

Genau ich denk bei 150mm Federweg eher das man nichtz voran kommt und das so ein Rad nur auf Trails Spaß macht.

Ein Enduro wie das Jimbo sind wirklich zuviel des Guten. Allein das Gewicht wär mir zu viel.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. Dezember 2011)

@psycho82

Du sagst du bist 1,80 groß und hast M.  Welche Schritthöhe hast du? 
Mich  würde mal die Überstandhöhe interessieren.

Ich bin 1,70m hab aber eine Schritthöhe von 82cm.
Eigentlich tendier ich auch zu M
Leider hat das Testcenter nur M und L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (15. Dezember 2011)

Also mein Jimbo wiegt um die 13,2kg *hüstl*


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Dezember 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> @psycho82
> 
> Du sagst du bist 1,80 groß und hast M.  Welche Schritthöhe hast du?
> Mich  würde mal die Überstandhöhe interessieren.
> ...


 
Ich bin 1,87 groß und hab ne schrittlänge von 86,6cm und fahre "L" aber "M" würde bei mir auch so gerade gehen.

Also ich denke das du mit "M" gut aufgehoben bist !


----------



## psycho82 (15. Dezember 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> @psycho82
> 
> Du sagst du bist 1,80 groß und hast M.  Welche Schritthöhe hast du?
> Mich  würde mal die Überstandhöhe interessieren.
> ...




Keine Ahnung welche Schritthöhe ich genau habe...
Ich fahre meine Räder vor dem Kauf immer Probe und wenn es passt dann nehm ich es, so hab ich es bei dem GC auch gemacht. Bei Rose wollten sie mich vermessen, habe es aber sein lassen, da ich ein RAd fahren will um zu merken ob es von der Geo taugt. Bei Rose hatten sie mir übrigends zu L geraten, dies wäre für mich nach meinem empfinden allerdings definitiv zu groß gewesen. Hab mich auf mein Popmeter verlassen und als verspieltes Trailbike passt M nach meinen Vorlieben perfekt bei 1,80m!

Hast aber lange Stelzen für deine Größe - hast du dich da nicht vermessen? Wenn die Beine nicht so lang wären würde ich dir wenn du es verspielt magst zu einem S-Rahmen raten, der wird bei deiner Schrittlänge aber keine Freudemachen. So teste den M-RAhmen eventuell mit kurzem Vorbau - wobei ich einen 18,5" bei 1,70 schon grenzwertig groß finde, zumindest wenn man richtig ins Gelände will - als reiner Tourer könnte es passen! L kannst du definitiv ausschliessen! 

Wie gesagt musst wirklich testen und das Bike nehmen worauf du dich wohlfühlst und der Wohlfühlfaktor ist wichtiger als die Marke, die auf dem Rahmen steht - Also beim Probefahren auch mal andere Bikes testen um vgl. zu können, wenn du dann sagst das GC enstpricht deiner Vorstellung, dann zuschlagen!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Alex-F (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß ich hab nen Jimbo, aber mit meinen 1,76m würde ich auch kein L nehmen, M passt perfekt. Und George, der ja noch nen Stück grösser ist als ich, findet das Jimbo in M größen technisch auch optimal.


----------



## psycho82 (15. Dezember 2011)

@Trailbiker

Kannst ja auch mal einen "Suche Probefahrt Mod. XXX in Rahmengröße XXX im Raum XXX (Umkreis XXX km)" hier im Rose-Forum aufmachen

Augrund solch eine Anfrage hatte ich vor Bestellung die Möglichkeit mein Alutech, welches den Fuhrpark erweitern wird, mal in Natura zu sehen und probezurollen. Ich war echt überrascht wie groß die Resonanz war. Vieleicht findest du ja über diesen Weg einen Rosefahrer der dir weiterhelfen kann,


Gruß

Benny


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. Dezember 2011)

Können auch 81cm sein. Eigentlich würde mir ein Lady MTB am besten passen

Wenn ich die Geometriedaten vergleiche sollte es "theoretisch" passen.
Das Sitzrohr hat eine wirkliche Länge von 455 und das horizontale Oberrohr 590.
Mir wäre die Überstandshöhe da sehr wichtig. Irgendwann will ich ja auch mal ein Kind


----------



## MettiMett (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo.

Ich kann den positiven Berichten hier nur zustimmen.
Mit dem GC hat man einen super Allrounder.
Ich fahre zur Zeit hauptsächlich Feierabendrunden (Waldwege, Schotter, leichte trails), aber wenn die Zeit wieder da ist, wird es wieder ausgiebig ran müssen 

Ich finde es macht egal auf welchem Untergrund eine sehr gute Figur.
Das Fahrwerk finde ich sehr gut abgestimmt und straff genug (RP23 2011, 275 PSI, 4 klicks auf).
Bremsen greifen bei mir auch super (Elixir R), bisher noch nicht im Stich gelassen. Nur kleines Singen in den Kurven auf Asphalt, aber das ist ertragbar, da ich nicht oft auf Asphalt fahre.
Mit den Laufrädern bin ich bisher auch sehr zufrieden (M1800). 
Die Schalthebel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Kurbel funktonieren einwandfrei (X9). Schaltwerk musste ich nur nachstellen, da es im kleinsten Gang zickte.
Zu den Reifen. Ich habe hinten noch den vormontierten NN 2.4 drauf. Vorn fahre ich, nach den Tipps hier im Forum, den FA 2.4, beide laufen echt top!

Mich stört nur das klappern der innerverlegten Züge etwas. Habe hier gelesen, dass es mit Kabelbindern behoben werden kann, werde dies mal ausprobieren.
Ansonsten werde ich mir zur Saison wohl noch eine Vario-Stütze zulegen.

Gefahren bin ich mit meinem GC seit 10/11 ca 500km und ich konnte noch keine Mängel feststellen.
Kann nur sagen man bekommt hier echt ein super Bike für sein Geld. Es macht einfach nur fun mit dem Teil!!!


----------



## Quackches (19. Januar 2012)

Danke für die bisherigen Erfahrungsberichte. Anhand dessen, wird mein Bike jetzt bald auch das GC 

Fraglich ist nur noch die richtige Bremse bei der Konfiguration. Würde gerne die Formula RX tauschen gegen die:

Formula the One oder die shimano Saint. Was soll ich machen? Würde mich über Tips freuen. Will bei meinem zukünftigen Bike alles richtig machen.


----------



## Alex-F (19. Januar 2012)

Warum? RX reicht völlig aus. Saint und One sind mehr fürn Freerider.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Januar 2012)

wenn du eher im downhill tempo unterwegs bist würde ich wohle the one nehmen.

Wenn du eher das ganz normale zeugs fährst reicht die RX völlig aus ..

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (19. Januar 2012)

@George

Kabelbinder am Eingang und Ausgang des Rahmens?


----------



## psycho82 (19. Januar 2012)

Meine bessere Haelfte und ich haben zur Zeir folgende Bremsen um Einsatz.
- The One (am Rose GC)
- RX
- Elixir CR 
- Elixir R

Mein Favourite ist ganz klar die The One am GC, absolut ueberzeugende Bremskraft bei absoluter Zuverlaessigkeit
und Top Gewicht - wirklich eine klasse Bremse!
Die Elixirs sind ebenfalls gut und lassen sich besser dosieren als die Formulars, erreichen aber nicht deren Bremspower.
Die RX bietet ebenfalls eine top Bremsleistung laesst sich allerdings am schlechtesten dosieren.

Daher geht meine Empfehlung, klar an die The One! Die anderen Bremsen sind auch in Ordnung, aber eben nicht ganz so gut.

Die Saint waere mir fuer ein AM zu schwer!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Januar 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> @George
> 
> Kabelbinder am Eingang und Ausgang des Rahmens?


 
Jep !


----------



## MettiMett (19. Januar 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Jep !



Das soll funktionieren?

Hinten kommt man schlecht ran...


----------



## rzOne20 (18. Februar 2012)

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

könnt ihr mir bei einem granit chief mal ein bild von der reifenfreiheit hinten zum sattelror/sitzrohr machen.
ich überlege mir ein AM bike mit 650b laufrädern aufzubauen, bin aber noch auf der suche nach einem geeiGnetem rahmen!

danke


----------



## -MIK- (19. Februar 2012)

Da biste aber früh dran. Bedenke, dass Du mit dem 650b teilweise nur 2.1er Reifen fahren kannst, weil sonst je nach Gabel der Reifen nicht mehr zwischen die Gabelbrücke passt. Gestern noch mit nem Freund drüber gesprochen.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich habe ein customized GC1 und habe mir letztens einen Trinkflaschenhalter dazubestellt. Jetzt stelle ich fest, dass meine Flaschen alle nicht reinpassen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob er eine Flasche reingekriegt hat und wieviel Volumen die hat, bzw. wie lang die ist?!
Great Thanks
Ned


----------



## MettiMett (25. Februar 2012)

Ja 500ml, 750ml habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. 
Habe den Rose sidecage.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (25. Februar 2012)

Kannst du vllt. mal einen link posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (25. Februar 2012)

Grad Unterwegs. Heute Abend ok.


----------



## MettiMett (25. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe den hier http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-flaschenhalter-sc-1/aid:408695

750ml passt rein, habe unter anderen diese http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/detail/aid:349786/

Allerdings kann ich diese nicht mehr wirklich verwenden nach dem letzten Geschirrspülereinsatz^^


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Februar 2012)

geht nur sidecage mit 500ml flasche, ich hab auch irgendwo ein bild. Ist rahmengröße "l"


----------



## MettiMett (26. Februar 2012)

Ja kann sein, von leider grad nicht zu hause. In der Rehnung stand halt 750ml.


----------



## MettiMett (26. Februar 2012)

750ml


----------



## sotid (26. Februar 2012)

500 ml bei Rahmengröße "S" - geht grad noch ... 
Rose WCW Duo Sideclip (Alu)
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/wcw-duo-sideclip/aid:51655
soweit ich sehe, nicht mehr verfügbar.









LG
Soti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportzigarette (27. Februar 2012)

Am Samstag ist das bestellte Granite Chief bei mir angekommen.
Leider hatte ich am Wochenende keine Zeit, mich näher mit'm Radl zu befassen, beim Auspacken/Zusammenbauen habe ich aber folgende negative Punkte festgestellt:
1. Decals am rechten Tauchrohr der Gabel durch Maxle-Verschluss zerkratzt
2. Sattelstütze im unteren Bereich auf fünf Zentimeter Länge zerkratzt
3. Sitzrohr innen fein geschmiert, aber leider auch mit vielen kleinen Spänen versehen (daher wohl auch Punkt 2)

Wie sah das bei euch aus, habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MettiMett (27. Februar 2012)

Nichts gehabt.

Das ist ja schade. Sattelstange ist ja zu verkraften, aber gleich Kratzer in der Gabel wohl nicht.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Februar 2012)

Mein Chief war auch in bestem Zustand. Allerdings rutschen diese Plastikösen die für die innenliegenden Züge verwendet werden manchmal raus... Die find ich etwas billig geragen!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das eher in die Federungsrubrik gehört (falls ja dann sagt bescheid) aber mir fällt das Dämpfersetup bei meinem Chief recht schwer. Ich wiege mit Montur etwa 65 kg, fahre den Rock Shox Monarch RT3 mit ca. 150 psi und 30% Sag aber es kommt auch bei kleineren Sprüngen vor, dass er enorm weit einfedert oder sogar durchschlägt. Habt ihr das Problem auch? Wenn ich mehr druck drauf fahre, dann federt er nur noch bei Sprüngen und nicht mehr bei kleinen Unebenheiten, von daher ist das eig. keine Option...


----------



## hib (27. Februar 2012)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das eher in die Federungsrubrik gehört (falls ja dann sagt bescheid) aber mir fällt das Dämpfersetup bei meinem Chief recht schwer. Ich wiege mit Montur etwa 65 kg, fahre den Rock Shox Monarch RT3 mit ca. 150 psi und 30% Sag aber es kommt auch bei kleineren Sprüngen vor, dass er enorm weit einfedert oder sogar durchschlägt. Habt ihr das Problem auch? Wenn ich mehr druck drauf fahre, dann federt er nur noch bei Sprüngen und nicht mehr bei kleinen Unebenheiten, von daher ist das eig. keine Option...



30% SAG??? Das ist viel zu viel ich fahre in Meinem Uncle 15% SAG und damit sackt mir der Dämpfer auch am Absprung nicht weg bzw. schlägt durch. Ich fahre kein Monarch aber ich würde dir so 20-30 Psi mehr empfehlen aber das kommt ganz auf den Dämpfer an. Auf jeden Fall MEHR LUFT in den Dämpfer


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Februar 2012)

hib schrieb:


> 30% SAG??? Das ist viel zu viel ich fahre in Meinem Uncle 15% SAG und damit sackt mir der Dämpfer auch am Absprung nicht weg bzw. schlägt durch. Ich fahre kein Monarch aber ich würde dir so 20-30 Psi mehr empfehlen aber das kommt ganz auf den Dämpfer an. Auf jeden Fall MEHR LUFT in den Dämpfer



Ok, danke. Ich lese hier in den meisten Beiträgen, dass 30% standart ist. Aber ich werde es probieren.


----------



## MettiMett (27. Februar 2012)

Fahre auch ca 15%.


----------



## psycho82 (27. Februar 2012)

Als Faustregel fuer eine vernuenftige Grundabstimmung bei 150 mm Federweg sollte der Sag 20-25% betragen.
Ueber 150mm Federweg 25-30%.
Im DH-Bereich wird teilweise auch 33% Sag gefahren
Natuerlich koennen die Werte nach eigenen Vorlieben abweichen - habe mich aber selbst auch immer an dieser Faustregel orientiert und bin damit immer gut gefahren und fahre damit sehr gut.

15% Sag finde ich definiv zu wenig (persoenliche Meinung)

Gruss
Benny


----------



## -MIK- (28. Februar 2012)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Wenn ich mehr druck drauf fahre, dann federt er nur noch bei Sprüngen und nicht mehr bei kleinen Unebenheiten, von daher ist das eig. keine Option...



Wenn Du wo mehr Druck drauf gibst? Piggy oder Hauptkammer? Kenne den Monarch Plus zwar nicht aber beim DHX Air ist das so, wenn Du mit dem Ansprechverhalten zufrieden bist, das Ding aber alle Nase lang durch schlägt, erhöhst Du den Druck im Piggy.

30% SAG finde ich bei 150mm schon sportlich aber dieses slacky eingestelle Fahrwerk mögen ja viele. Ich bevorzuge es etwas straffer. Teste doch einmal 20%.


----------



## huskee69 (28. Februar 2012)

Bei > 80kg brauche ich min. 230 psi bei 20-25% SAG, die Feinfühligkeit kommt dann mit ner korrekten Einstellung.

Btw. 750ml-Pulle von Rose passt bei meinem M-Rahmen mit Sidecage rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hib (28. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich bei meiner Fahrweise 20-25% Sag fahren würde dann würde in jeder Kurve oder beim zu weitspringen von Gaps immer der Dämpfer durchschalgen deshalb habe ich ehr die recht straffen aber doch sehr sportlichen 15% Sag.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (28. Februar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wenn Du wo mehr Druck drauf gibst? Piggy oder Hauptkammer? Kenne den Monarch Plus zwar nicht aber beim DHX Air ist das so, wenn Du mit dem Ansprechverhalten zufrieden bist, das Ding aber alle Nase lang durch schlägt, erhöhst Du den Druck im Piggy.
> 
> 30% SAG finde ich bei 150mm schon sportlich aber dieses slacky eingestelle Fahrwerk mögen ja viele. Ich bevorzuge es etwas straffer. Teste doch einmal 20%.



AAAlso ich habe einen Monarch RT3 und den Druck kann man da wohl nur mit einem Ventil erhöhen, das dann gleichzeitig die Positiv- & Negativkammer füllt.
Ich werden die 20% aber auf jeden Fall noch mal probieren.


----------



## huskee69 (29. Februar 2012)

Das wäre für mich was ganz neues, dass man für Gaps wenig SAG einstellt.
Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall, sonst würden ja alle CCler mit 40% fahren. ;-)

Zum Thema Dämperdruck: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-rose-granite-chief-6.539573.2.htm


----------



## psycho82 (29. Februar 2012)

@hib

wie huskee69 schon schreibt ist gerade fuer die "rauhere Gangart" 15 % Sag kontraproduktiv und fuer dein Rad definitiv zu wenig. 
Mit 15% kann dein Fahrwerk gar nicht arbeiten, wie es soll!

Mach dich mal mit der Funktion von Zug- und Druckstufe deiner Federelemente vertraut und versuche eine Einstellung mit mehr Sag zu finden. Auf Youtube findest du einige Videos, wie du dein Fahrwerk bedarfsgerecht einstellst.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## hib (29. Februar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> @hib
> 
> wie huskee69 schon schreibt ist gerade fuer die "rauhere Gangart" 15 % Sag kontraproduktiv und fuer dein Rad definitiv zu wenig.
> Mit 15% kann dein Fahrwerk gar nicht arbeiten, wie es soll!
> ...



Da musste ich gerade aber schmunzeln ... Danke für eure Tipps aber ich fahre im Jahr 25 Downhillrennen auf World Cup Ebene  und habe mich mit Zug und Druckstufe sehr genau auseinander gesetzt. Die 40% Sag kann ich nicht ganz verstehen wenn ich doch mit 15% grade so nicht druchschlage weil ich zu weit fliege warum sollte ich mein Setup NOCH weicher machen? Damit ich noch mehr merke wie es meinen Rahmen zusammen staucht??

Aber trotzdem danke das ihr mir helfen wolltet.


----------



## psycho82 (29. Februar 2012)

hib schrieb:


> Da musste ich gerade aber schmunzeln ... Danke für eure Tipps aber ich fahre im Jahr 25 Downhillrennen auf World Cup Ebene  und habe mich mit Zug und Druckstufe sehr genau auseinander gesetzt. Die 40% Sag kann ich nicht ganz verstehen wenn ich doch mit 15% grade so nicht druchschlage weil ich zu weit fliege warum sollte ich mein Setup NOCH weicher machen? Damit ich noch mehr merke wie es meinen Rahmen zusammen staucht??
> 
> Aber trotzdem danke das ihr mir helfen wolltet.



@ Hib,

 schon das du schmunzel könntest
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Dein fahrerrisches Niveau war hier nicht ersichtlich und muss gestehen,  dass ich an deiner Beschreibung (25 DH-Rennen auf WC-Ebene) beim lesen  erstmal gezweifelt habe und auch erstmal ungläubig schmunzel musste...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Habe mir dann mal dann Fotoalbum angesehen und egal ob Rennen auf  WC-Ebene oder nicht, wenn du das auf den Foto sein solltest, dann  Respekt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scheinst schlichtweg einen anderen "krass schnellen und sprungfreudigen" Fahrstil zu haben, dass du wirklich 15% SAG benötigst - Bin vorher davon ausgegangen, dass jemand schreibt, der noch nie an seinem Fahrwerk gedreht hat und dies ausschließlich über den Luftdruck reguliert, daher auch der Hinweis auf Youtube. - So kann man sich ggf. manchmal täuschen...

Bin aber auch weiterhin mit meinen 25% SAG am GC zufrieden! Bei mehr Federweg fahre ich auch mehr SAG! Habe mich auch immer an den Faustformel orientiert (bis 150mm 20-25%, über 150mm 25-30%) und bin damit gut gefahren.
Wobei ich auch früher bei MX und Supermoto-Rennen, allerdings nur auf Hobby/Amateur-Ebene, den Slogan verfolgt habe so hart wie nötig und soweit wie möglich und immer mit sehr weichen Fahrwerken unterwegs war.

Ohne für Huskee schreiben zu können und wollen - aber die 40% sollten wohl Ironie sein, zumindest habe ich dies so verstanden.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## hib (29. Februar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> @ Hib,
> 
> schon das du schmunzel könntest
> 
> ...




Und da schließt sich wieder der Kreis.... Deiner Faustformel würde ich als Anfänger auch folgen, weil sie nicht ganz so verkehrt ist. 

Wenn die 40% Sag Ironie waren bin ich ja beruhigt.

Zurück zu erfahrungsbericht-> das GC ist einfach schön zum berg auf und ab fahren!


----------



## huskee69 (1. März 2012)




----------



## GeorgeP (1. März 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Als Faustregel fuer eine vernuenftige Grundabstimmung bei 150 mm Federweg sollte der Sag 20-25% betragen.
> Ueber 150mm Federweg 25-30%.
> Im DH-Bereich wird teilweise auch 33% Sag gefahren
> Natuerlich koennen die Werte nach eigenen Vorlieben abweichen - habe mich aber selbst auch immer an dieser Faustregel orientiert und bin damit immer gut gefahren und fahre damit sehr gut.
> ...


 
Dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen !

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (3. März 2012)

Ich finde auch, dass es sehr nice läuft! Hab jetzt auch mal die 20 % SAG probiert und habe immernoch den eindruck, dass der monarch zu leicht durchschlägt. Den Rebound hab ich auch auf recht hart gestellt. Rock Shox sollte mal eine Markeirung am Dämpfer-Tauchrohr machen, damit man am Gummie ablesen kann wo er druchgeschlagen ist. Merkwürdiger weise spüre ich von dem Durchschlagen nichts...


----------



## GeorgeP (4. März 2012)

So, nach nun ungefähr 700Km hat das lockout vom RP23 den geist aufgegeben. Ob mit pro pedal oder ohne, es gibt keinen unterschied mehr.
Dämpfer einsenden hab ich erhlich gesagt keine lust, denn die wartezeiten bei toxo sind einfach zu lang.
Vieleicht hat Rose ja ein austauschservice ....

Ansonsten läuft immer noch alles geschmeidig !


Cheers
George


----------



## GeorgeP (8. März 2012)

90Kg fahrfertig und nur noch 11bar im dämpfer lassen das PP etwas schwach aussehen   

Mit 17,5 bar alles wieder bestens 

Cheers
George


----------



## michele13 (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu im Forum und ich überlege mir ein GC anzuschaffen. Ich bin allerdings kein FOX Fan und überlege einen RS MOnarch zu nehmen. Jetzt lese ich verschiedene Erfahrungen darüber. Kann  jmd. klar sagen wie er damit im GC zurecht kommt und ob das Floodgate nun Wirkung zeigt oder nicht, oder ob der FOX RP23 doch die bessere Wahl wäre. 
Mein Problem beim FOX ist auch, dass ich vom Gewicht her, mit Rucksack usw. knapp oder auch mal drüber, über die 75 Kg des kleinen Dämpfers komme. Ich kann auch nichts über das Verhalten der Dämpfer im Grenzbereich erfahren/lesen.
Ehrlich gesagt kenn ich mich auch nicht gut aus, will eigentlich nur Spass haben.
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch jmd. im Raum Augsburg, der mich mal drauf sitzen lässt, wäre super nett 
Vielen Dank an alle Untertützer


----------



## Deleted 224116 (4. Mai 2012)

michele13 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin neu im Forum und ich überlege mir ein GC anzuschaffen. Ich bin allerdings kein FOX Fan und überlege einen RS MOnarch zu nehmen. Jetzt lese ich verschiedene Erfahrungen darüber. Kann  jmd. klar sagen wie er damit im GC zurecht kommt und ob das Floodgate nun Wirkung zeigt oder nicht, oder ob der FOX RP23 doch die bessere Wahl wäre.
> Mein Problem beim FOX ist auch, dass ich vom Gewicht her, mit Rucksack usw. knapp oder auch mal drüber, über die 75 Kg des kleinen Dämpfers komme. Ich kann auch nichts über das Verhalten der Dämpfer im Grenzbereich erfahren/lesen.
> Ehrlich gesagt kenn ich mich auch nicht gut aus, will eigentlich nur Spass haben.
> ...




Hi,
ich hab den RT3 Monarch Dämpfer und bin bisher damit sehr zufrieden.
Auch das Floodgate (du meinst den blauen hebel?!) funktioniert bei mir.
Wenn ich ihn abstelle, bewegt sich der Dämpfer praktisch gar nicht mehr. Ist fast wie ein Hardtail zu fahren dann.
Ich wiege rund 75kg, eher etwas weniger. Mit Gepäck sinds dann vielleicht 75.
Also von mir haste ne klare Empfehlung.

Die FOX Federungen/Dämpfer kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich sie nie getestet habe.


----------



## psycho82 (4. Mai 2012)

Bei mir wird der Fox RP23 zukuenftig gegen einen RS getauscht.
Gruende:
- mehrere Defekte in kurzer Zeit
-  persoenlich Fox-Abneigung

Die Performance des RP23 ist nicht schlecht, ich find ihn zu progressiv.
Den RS bin ich im GC noch nicht gefahren, allerdings schon in anderen Raedern und dort hat der Monarch immer sehr gut funktioniert! 

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michele13 (4. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Statements!!!


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Mai 2012)

Ich kann zwar nix zum RS Monarch sagen aber zum  2012 Fox RP 23, er arbeitet bis jetzt sehr zuverlässig, spricht sensibel genug an und das PP funktioniert so wie soll.

Ob der dämpfe zu früh in die progression kommt kann ich nicht beurteilen, fahre anscheinend zu defensiv 


Cheers
George


----------



## Alex-F (5. Mai 2012)

Bin mit meinem auch soweit zufrieden mit meinem. Hab aber auch keinen Vergleich.


----------



## marcossa (24. Februar 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab ein Granite Chief aus 2009 und habe bisher den Service für den Fox RP23 immer selbst gemacht, gemäß Anleitung von Fox mit dem Servicekit. Nun scheint der Dämpfer aber irgendeinen Defekt zu haben, da das Ansprechverhalten extrem schlecht ist und es auch immer nen merklichen Luftverlust gibt. Kurzinfo zum RP23 22.2x8 190mm

Die Frage ist nun, ob ich wie im aktuellen 4er Granite Chief auch einen Monarch RT3 (high volume?) fahren könnte? Die Kosten für einen neuen Monarch und dem Komplettservice für den RP3 sind nahezu identisch.

Hat da jemand eine Idee ob das geht?

VG


----------



## -MIK- (25. Februar 2013)

EBL und Hub beachten dann klappt des auch. Ob High Volume oder nicht musst Du entscheiden, wie ist denn Dein Gewicht?


----------



## marcossa (25. Februar 2013)

hi,

ich hab - je nach jahreszeit  - um die 80KG.

die frage die ich mir gestellt hab, ob der 2009 rahmen - also geometrie - zum monarch passen.

zu den aktuellen modellen hat sich ja ein bissel was verändert.


----------



## corratec1234 (6. März 2013)

nabend, 
habe ebenfalls das anliegen vom rp23 auf den monarch zu wechseln.
mir ist nur nicht ganz klar welchen tune und welche kennlinie ich für den hinterbau vom granite chief benötige?
ich wiege ca. 77-80kg nackig...

wäre nett wenn hier nochmal jemand nen tipp zum monarch geben kann. sollten ja nun einige modelle mit dem monarch ausgeliefert worden sein

gruß mike


----------



## Deleted 224116 (8. März 2013)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> nabend,
> habe ebenfalls das anliegen vom rp23 auf den monarch zu wechseln.
> mir ist nur nicht ganz klar welchen tune und welche kennlinie ich für den hinterbau vom granite chief benötige?
> ich wiege ca. 77-80kg nackig...
> ...



Was meinste mit tune und kennlinie....? sorry bin technisch nicht ganz so versiert. Wiege selbst ca. 75-77 Kilo, hab den Monarch Dämpfer und bin bislang sehr zufrieden damit. Rahmengröße L


----------



## corratec1234 (8. März 2013)

tach auch, 
auf dem dämpfer müsste doch so eine buchstaben codierung, roter buchstabe/blauer buchstabe, stehen( siehst du hier auf dem bild, http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CLyzlcqB7bUCFQVc3godWTwAUg )
zb: Mid Rebound / Low Compression

gruß mike


----------



## Deleted 224116 (8. März 2013)

Bei mir steht M und M7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (8. März 2013)

ah ok
werde mich mal schlau machen und schauen, was sich dahinter versteckt...
so habe ich aber schonmal einen anhaltspunkt...

danke dir, schönen abend


----------



## Deleted 224116 (9. März 2013)

Wenn du es herausgefunden hast, sag bescheid, würde mich auch interessieren wofür die Buchstaben stehen.

Konnte weder beim Hersteller noch bei google was finden


----------



## Bordstein (9. März 2013)

Das sind die Tunes der Dämpfer, sprich die interne Beschimung. Diese muss auf die unterschiedlichen Hinterbaukennlinien angepasst werden. 
Das rote "M" steht für Mid und bezieht sich auf die Zugstufe.
Das blaue "M (ist es nicht ein L?)" steht für den Druckstufen-Tune, die "7" drückt aus, dass der Dämpfer in der Druckstufe an das Granite Chief angepasst wurde.

Hier ist eine Grafik:
http://www.bike-components.de/download/sram/leverage_ratio.pdf


----------



## corratec1234 (9. März 2013)

@Bordstein,
über was für eine federkennlinie verfügt denn das granite chief? bei rose erfährt man ja nix.
sollte das passende setup also eher M/L sein und ein High Volume?

gruß mike


----------



## Bordstein (9. März 2013)

Hi, 
ich habe auf der Website die Kennlinie des Granite Chief gefunden:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/search/label/Rose%20Bikes

Ist also erst degressiv und wird dann stark progressiv. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob er das GC mit dem 200mm oder dem 190mm Dämpfer vermessen hat, ist aber im Endeffekt auch egal, die Kennlinie wird sich außer in der Übersetzung höchstwahrscheinlich nicht so stark unterscheiden.

Du fährst ja ein GC mit 190mm, oder?
Das würde ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 150/51 =~ 2.95 ergeben.

Wenn ich mir die Tabelle von Rock Shox und die Kennlinie vom Granite Chief so anschaue, wäre "M/M" wohl doch am besten.
Die Kennlinie fällt am Ende stark ab, und da kann man neben der eigentlichen Progression des Rahmens und der Luftfeder eine harte Druckstufe nicht gebrauchen. "L" wäre dagegen zu schwach.

Luftkammer würde ich auch High Volume nehmen, auch aufgrund der Progression des Rahmens zum Ende hin. Außerdem kann man eine High Volume Kammer immer mit Spacern verkleinern. Dies ist bei der kleinen Kammer nicht möglich. Zudem verbaut Rose standardmäßig auch die High Volume Kammer.

Bevor ich aber einen Dämpfer kaufen würde, hätte ich noch bei Rose angerufen. Die Technikmitarbeiter sind wirklich kompetent und werden dir die beste Auskunft geben. Evtl. können sie dir sogar den serienmäßigen Dämpfer verkaufen, passend abgestimmt auf das Granite Chief. 


PS. Meine Angaben sind natürlich ohne Gewähr!
PPS. Whistler85 hatte Recht, im neuen Granite Chief mit 200mm Dämpfer ist es doch ein "M7" Druckstufentune.

MfG Timo


----------



## corratec1234 (10. März 2013)

@Bordstein,
danke für die kompetente Auskunft.
damit kann man etwas anfangen...

noch eine kurze Frage,brechen/reißen bei euch auch die schaltzughüllen bevor sie in den Rahmen gehen?
das nervt mich total,musste sie schon vier mal erneuern...habe die Radien nicht zu eng gewählt

Gruß Mike


----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. März 2013)

Alter schwede ist das kompliziert.
Trotzdem danke für die infos Leute.

Wie gesagt ich hab M / M7 draufstehen und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Fahre seit 2012 Mai ca.


----------



## Ram81 (13. März 2013)

Moin hab auch M M 7 dran stehen is ein 2013 Modell 
Und Wiege 70 kg ohne Rucksack und was wichtig is der richtige Druck im Dämpfer.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. März 2013)

Auf dem bild steht aber M L4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ram81 (14. März 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Auf dem bild steht aber M L4



Wenigstens einer der aufpasst hab ich auch gesehen 
Als ich mir das Bild angeguckt hab. Aber passt wie Arsch auf
Einer das Ding.


----------



## Ram81 (14. März 2013)

Was habt ihr denn so für Montageständer fürs GC oder welchen könnt ihr empfehlen ??


----------



## corratec1234 (15. März 2013)

diese zahlen stehen aber bei den ganzen onlineshops  nicht in der artikelbeschreibung dabei oder? 

 @Ram81, ich habe einen von lidl, der ist nix besonderes und auch nicht sonderlich stabil, aber mit ein wenig tuning hält er nun ganz gut .

ich habe mir ein paar haken in die kellerdecke gedübelt und hänge das bike mit ketten daran...das funktioniert besser und ist platzsparender, da keller zu klein.

gruß mike


----------



## Deleted263252 (18. März 2013)

von rose den xtreme Montageständer 1300


----------



## corratec1234 (25. April 2013)

nabend,
habe nun bei rose direkt und vorallem günstig einen monarch rt3 HV mit tune ML7 erworben...
bin gespannt wie er sich machen wird? muss ihn aber erst noch einbauen, habe leider zu wenig zeit ...

noch eine frage,
hat schon jemand bei igus gleitlager für sein bike gekauft als privatkunde? ich bekomme einfach keine mail mit den kontodaten für meine bestellung...
würde die lager gerne in einem abwasch machen, wenn ich eh den dämpfer umbaue...

gruß mike


----------



## piilu (26. April 2013)

Hab zwar sogar ein Gewerbe aber bei mir wollten die keinen Nachweis oder sonst was. Einfach bestellt, 1-2 Tage später kam die Bestätigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ram81 (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo
alle zusammen gibt ein tollen Erfahrungsbericht vom GC 1 2013 halbes Jahr alt und schon das Schaltauge zerfetzt desweitern das schöne Shadow plus Schaltwerk hinten krumm und das alles nur weil nen Stock aufn weg lag das gibt's ja nich will ja nich meckern aber mein Hardtail fürn 1000er  hat mehr wech gesteckt. Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Ram81 (5. Mai 2013)

Guckt


----------



## Ram81 (5. Mai 2013)

So


----------



## Ram81 (5. Mai 2013)

Da war's vorbei


----------



## -MIK- (5. Mai 2013)

Sei Froh, dass das Schaltauge gerissen ist und nicht der Rahmen, das hätte nämlich auch passieren können und weißte was? Das ist dann selbstverschuldet.  Was erwartest Du denn wenn bei Fahrt ein Stock ins Schaltwerk springt? Soll das Rad den Stock pulverisieren?

Nene, bestell n neues Schaltauge und Schaltwerk und hab wieder Spaß mit dem Esel.


----------



## Ram81 (5. Mai 2013)

Nein passt schon. Irgendwo muss ja die Kraft hin und in viele Foren steht das ja auch das die Probleme hatten damit oder liegt das sogar am shadow plus schaltwerk. Wegen der Feder da drin. Bekommt man denn nen neues von Rose gratis ? Hast damit Erfahrung ? Is ja erst vier Monate alt das Bike.


----------



## -MIK- (5. Mai 2013)

Kein Schaltwerk dieser Welt hält es aus, wenn ein Stock während der Fahrt ins Schaltwerk springt und sich im Boden verkeilt. Gehen wir von 15km/h aus und dem Bruchteil einer Sekunde in der der Stock das Schaltwerk trifft und sich im Boden verkeilt.

Der Job des Schlatauge ist es zu brechen um den Rahmen zu schützen, haste ja selber schon gesagt. Bei mir sind Schaltwerk und Rahmen drauf gegangen, war ein SRAM X.9. Das Schaltauge ist nicht gerissen sondern hat den Rahmen aufgeschält.

Und wenn es Dir am ersten Tag auf dem Rose Parkplatz passiert wäre, gratis gibt es höchstens Mitleid, da das selbstverschuldet ist.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (6. Mai 2013)

Wenn da etwas auf der Fahrbahn liegt was das bike beschädigen könnte, sollte man idealerweise drum herum fahren!

Kann auch nicht ganz verstehen was das für ein stock war, mein Schaltauge und Schaltwerk ist seit Mai 2012 unbeschädigt obwohl ich schon über so einiges drüber gedonnert bin.

Klar die kette springt halt, aber ist normal, deswegen hatte ich hier schonmal geschrieben, eine Kettenführung wäre ganz nett (kost ja nur 20-30 euro, Montage soll einfach sein)

Wenn da fremdkörper reinfliegen, hilft es natürlich alles nix!
Würde aber bei ROSE auf jedenfall mal anfragen wegen Ersatz!


----------



## Ram81 (6. Mai 2013)

Jo naja schönen tue ich es nicht das geile ist ich war erst drei Tage im harz da ging's ruppiger zu. Da ist nichts passiert war ja Zuhause auf der hausstrecke. Und der Stock hat auf mich gewartet. Langsam war ich nicht grad so ca. 50 km/h da siehste nich mehr soviel.


----------



## -MIK- (6. Mai 2013)

Mal davon ab ist das Problem so alt wie das Biken. VR wirbelt Stock auf, Stock findet seinen Weg ins Schaltwerk, verkeilt sich im Boden... BOOOOM.  

Mir ist es auf dem Hometrail passiert als ich mal wieder versucht habe nen Manual zu fahren. Mal davon ab, dass das wie immer nicht geklappt hat, hat mein leichter VR Hüpper das Stöckchen aufgewirbelt was mir wie beschrieben Schaltwerk und Rahmen zerstört hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (7. Mai 2013)

ia genau
außerhalb vom velodrom 
kann sowas passieren, dass einem ein stock das schaltwerk zerstört
ursächlich hierbei: zufall und hebelkräfte

es gab mal beim rose das problem mit dem schaltauge, das den rahmen 
hinten zerriss, wenn ein stock am schaltwerk rumhebelte. 
das war doof, aber das problem ist ausgemerzt. 
aber ein durch ein hebelwerk zerstörtes schaltwerk hat  
sicherlich weniger mit der konstruktion eines fullys zu tun - oder irre ich da?.

rohloff wäre vielleicht (!) eine alternative
wenn es eine alternative wäre


ich habe für rennen oder auf reisen immer schaltaugen
und ein schaltwerk mit 
(upps da fällt mir ein: für mein jimboergänzungsrad hab ich mir noch kein schaltauge besorgt...)


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (7. Mai 2013)

Ist mir auch passiert, kein Ersatz! natürlich... als Kefü kann ich die Bionicon empfehlen.


----------



## Muckal (27. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe im Keller noch zwei neue unbenutzte Schaltaugen gefunden, siehe mein Bikemarkt.


----------

